# computer power supply to operate turnouts



## sinluien (Jan 10, 2010)

i came across a link a while ago and now i can't find this. I wanted dcc turnouts, however they were quite expensive. (unless someone knows a secret) I've decided i don't want manual switches. I was curious if i could do this with a computer power supply. i swear i found a link before on how to do it, i just cant now. The issue is you need to provide momentary power to switch it correct? I assume this could be done with 3 way rocker switches that spring back to neutral. any help would be greatly appreciated. I still prefer a cheap dcc idea...


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I power the accessories in my layout using a power supply from an old PC. All of the red wires are 12 volt, yellow 5 volt and black are negative. I soldered all of the red to one post, yellow two another and black to a third. I also added a light to show when it is on. The light is powered off of the 12 volt so that it drains the power that is built up in the PS when it turned off. The post are hooked to a set of terminal strips that all of the accessories are wired to. Older AT power supplies use a standard switch. The newer ATX style require one of the wires to be jumped to power them on. The newer ones can just have a momentary switch attached to use as the power switch.


----------



## sinluien (Jan 10, 2010)

I used work at a computer shop and a friend of mine owns PC Clinic here where i live, so i have ample resources and knowledge. I'm curious if i can just turn on the PS, with 12 volts to the 3 way switch (like a car window switch), up to route the track one way, and down to the other. Is 12 volts what these turnouts were designed for? i dont want to flip them a couple times and have them burn up. Switches wire and computer parts occupy an entire bench in my garage. Thanks for the quick response btw


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

rocker switch is a bad idea. you can have it closed for more then fraction of a second needed (i assume coil machines you talking about). IMHO you need capacitor discharge unit (CDU). i'm building those for my layout. 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2246
your power source can very well be a computer PSU. but i'l go with current limiting charging circuit.


if you plan on having stall motor switch machines then DPDT is a good idea


----------



## sinluien (Jan 10, 2010)

is there anyway i can just use atlas remote switches and wire up a decoder? that would make me uber happy


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

you can, there is stationary decoders that drive turnouts directly - ie digitrax DS52 or DS64. i can't say they are uber cheap and personaly don't like the idea. i want to operate my turnouts from control paneland not from cab


----------



## sinluien (Jan 10, 2010)

well thats good news. i cant believe the only dcc ready ones are bachman EZ tracks. I might have to corner the market here...


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

do you mean EZ track perhaps?
define "dcc ready".


----------



## sinluien (Jan 10, 2010)

fixed. yes EZ track

snap, click, program the code, and operate the switch


----------



## sinluien (Jan 10, 2010)

can i use this to control my turnouts with nce powercab?

http://www.johnshobbies.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=322

Use of the LS150
The LS150 is a turnout decoder for use in connection with the
Digital plus by Lenz ® or any other NMRA-DCC compliant system.

i took that out of the manual from their website and nce powercab is nmra-dcc compliant so... i mean its an obvious yes, but just because someone says it doesnt make it so.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

sinluien said:


> snap, click, program the code, and operate the switch


that would not be "DCC ready" but rather "DCC equipped". 

as i said i'm personally not looking to control my turnouts via dcc even though i will be running dcc for trains. i'm probably not alone so the product offerings do reflect that. i don't see a problem however, if you want to operate your turnouts with dcc thats fine, just get a stationary decoder that fits your switch machine. threre are several to chose from from each DCC manufacturer, mrc , digitrack, nce ...


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

to continue our private conversation.
thats where i'm at as far as my control panel - not even started.
but i did the wiring, it is more time consuming that i ever thought.




mounting position detection micro-switches. peco has one specifically for this turnout but i'm not paying 10$ per the addon switch when those micros are 25-30c a piece.











machine wiring. one cable for the coils, one for the micro's










the underside with 16 cables:









coil CDU i started on building . need 8 of these. the main supply probably can be a PSU from old computer but i already have a 20VDC power brick.

taken from here http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/ToggleTwin.html
for now i don't have pictures to show off.


















near term plan is to build conventional panel with tactile buttons for throwing the turnouts and LEDs for indication. in long term (perhaps to ambitious of plan) i will try to tie this into JMRI system accepting turnout position and locomotive location (via block current draw sensor) as input and issuing commands for the turnouts (that one probably via pc based "DCC cab" to stationary decoders driving the coils). adding signaling is a very long term goal.

thats my approach to this at least.


----------



## ntrains (Feb 6, 2021)

sinluien said:


> i came across a link a while ago and now i can't find this. I wanted dcc turnouts, however they were quite expensive. (unless someone knows a secret) I've decided i don't want manual switches. I was curious if i could do this with a computer power supply. i swear i found a link before on how to do it, i just cant now. The issue is you need to provide momentary power to switch it correct? I assume this could be done with 3 way rocker switches that spring back to neutral. any help would be greatly appreciated. I still prefer a cheap dcc idea...


Check out my blog : for my setup with computer power supplies: The Layout Begins ! – N Scale Model Railroads : A Personal Journey

and this very useful youtube video from a fellow railroader


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Considering that this thread is 11 years old, and the OP hasn't been here in about that long, this probably wasn't worth reviving...


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Turnout motors either solenoids or stall motor (curcuitron or switch master) require very little current and a PC power supply is way overkill and on solenoids they will just fry faster. A 1 amp wall wort will power all your turnouts. If your using solonoides, use a CD (Capacitive Discharge ) system. The Digitrax DS64 will run 4 machines (either all stall motors or all solenoid an includes CD control. They will communicate on loconet so you can control them via your throttle or you can build a little control panel and operate them with a single push button (changes position every push or 2 pushbuttons. operating them from a throttle is a pain in the neck, building a panel is much nicer.


----------

